# Snuffy Fuzz Mockup Pedal - Available Now



## music6000 (Jan 30, 2022)




----------



## music6000 (Jan 31, 2022)

music6000 said:


> View attachment 22372


Updated Graphic!


----------



## ryland (Jan 31, 2022)

Alright, I have to ask if the name is based on a certain malt shop in Minneapolis…


----------



## music6000 (Feb 1, 2022)

ryland said:


> Alright, I have to ask if the name is based on a certain malt shop in Minneapolis…


Have to ask Mr PedalPCB, he named it!


----------



## Robert (Feb 1, 2022)

ryland said:


> Alright, I have to ask if the name is based on a certain malt shop in Minneapolis…



Two of the new projects were named after Aloysius Snuffleupagus.


----------



## Diynot (Feb 19, 2022)

Any chance that those 2 boards would fit in a 1590bb together?


----------



## Mentaltossflycoon (Feb 20, 2022)

If not there's always the trapezoid.


----------



## Diynot (Feb 20, 2022)

Trapezoid you say🧐 My first instinct was to call it the “snuff film”, but that raises too many questions ab my personal mental state so maybe “snuff box” would be more acceptable…. Or maybe the “Big Snuff pi”


----------



## Mentaltossflycoon (Feb 20, 2022)

I put this guy on a mammoth box once. It was housed with a meatbox so a famously destructive and enormous elephant seemed right. Especially since he once rampaged through a small town in WA he's got the Northwest vibe that I like.


----------



## BuddytheReow (Feb 20, 2022)

Mentaltossflycoon said:


> once rampaged through a small town in WA he's got the Northwest vibe that I like.


So did Rambo


----------



## Mentaltossflycoon (Feb 20, 2022)

BuddytheReow said:


> So did Rambo



Stallone on an elephant toppling an occupied outhouse in the late 1800s is a scene from a movie I'd happily pay full price to see.


----------

